# The Paragod Syndrome



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 26, 2005)

So, I am an Intermediate, in an advanced system, and Im happy where I am at for the time being, I have no reason to go ALS in an ILS system that offers me the opportunity to do most everything within my scope, ALS would atrophy in this area. Down the road, if my system goes ALS or I work elsewhere I will become a paramedic, what I will not become is a Paragod.


There is a distinct difference between a paramedic and a paragod. For one, both will question a doctors decision, but only one is asking to learn. Granted there are some MDs out there that i wouldnt trust to have diagnose a scratch to my finger, let alone any serious ailment, but for the most part, Doctors are skilled and more knowlegable in their profession than the average EMS provider. I find it highly unlikely that the 1 to 2 year progam, 2 to three days a week is comarable to the education that MDs are required to undertake. So I really question how it is that these medics always second guess physicians (in the worst case, in front of the patient).

There is absolutely no reason to treat lower level care providers (ILS, BLS, FR, First Aiders) like they are ignorant and incapable of handling the majority of medical calls. We recently got berated by a paragod for transporting a cardiac patient without calling for an ALS intercept, which made no sense, since there was absoutely nothing they could have done that we did not do, other than bill for the intercept. The vast majority of EMS runs are in fact BLS from the emergency care standpoint, so ALS is essentially just icing on a cake that is already good without it.

My sister is an exceptional Paramedic (I use her as an example because shes handy to me) She is well versed in the ALS curriculum, she has all the neccessary letter (ACLS, PALS, etc...), She is stable, thoughtful, and caring. She questions treatment provided by other caregivers on a regular basis, in an effort to better understand the various perspectives to the static environment that is healthcare. (sadly, she must often explain this rationale for questioning people because of the Paragods out there who have created aterrible image of EMS providers, much worse than any movie like Bringing out the Dead could dream of). She is comapsionate, and talks to hetr patients like people, not patients.  She has an excellent reputaion as a caregiver among her colleagues, including the higher levels of care, she has earned their respect, thereby earning respect for the profession.

Above all else, she has accepted and embraced the fact that she is a high level of care in a low level of care environment. Not everybody needs ALS, or ILS for that matter. She also has not forgot that she is a member of a team, not just her partner, but starting with the patient and ending with the person who wheels the patient out of the hospital when they are well or they are dead. She understands the ideals of continuum of care, in that what she does in the field has a long term effect for that patient in their course of care. Just because something she does now fixes the immediate symptom, she understands she has not cured the underlying cause and that there may be repercussions that would harm the individual. 

EMS as a profession has a lot of growing up to do, and it has many many many obstacles ahead of it. One of the greatest obstacles is the attitude of those who are percieved to be the best in the field. And for every Paragod out there it takes three or four of my sister to undo the damage to the respect of the profession. If we ever want to realistically shake the label "ambulance driver" we need to first accept the fact that we are in fact, little more than glorified ambulances drivers with expensive toys and a few tricks up our sleeves that sometimes save a life. What we dont need is more paragods out there creating an image of people who wear bigger shoes than their feet to look cool.

EMS will never be considered as true field of healthcare, like nursing or doctoring because we have such little interaction with our patients, we just get a really good assesment and begin treatment for the long term providers. But we can strive to show that what we do is in fact an important, and integral part of the continuum of care.

So when you meet up with a paramedic who thinks they are god, dont let them get away with it, dont bow down to them, point out to them the damage they are doing to the profession as a whole. Sure that may cause conflict, but in the long term, it may help further the proffession into legitamacy. And if, by confronting these individuals, they come off their high horse long enough to look at themselves realistically, maybe they can change their ways and become a paramedic once again. That adds one more person to the battle for good against the paragods.


----------



## Jon (Feb 27, 2005)

Great phrasing as to the difference.

Jon


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Apr 26, 2005)

yup


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 26, 2005)

Interesting essay.


----------



## Margaritaville (Apr 26, 2005)

I believe that in every profession there are "strong personalities".  All humans have thier own way of adapting to thier surroundings. Some are more "on the higher moral plane" or "proud, confident" etc. That is where human nature comes in. We all don't do things the same, but we try to co-exist in a manner that makes us happy.

If what you call "paragods" is unbearable and makes you unhappy, than you have 2 choices;

1. Learn to adapt, and be understanding of human nature.

2. Find a different profession or career path. (like I said - every profession will have its difficult individuals, its up to you to find your happy medium).

Good Luck!


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Apr 26 2005, 08:30 AM
> * I believe that in every profession there are "strong personalities".  All humans have thier own way of adapting to thier surroundings. Some are more "on the higher moral plane" or "proud, confident" etc. That is where human nature comes in. We all don't do things the same, but we try to co-exist in a manner that makes us happy.
> 
> If what you call "paragods" is unbearable and makes you unhappy, than you have 2 choices;
> ...


 Watch out, he's going to accuse you of being a paragod for indirectly sticking up for them.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Apr 26 2005, 12:10 PM
> * Watch out, he's going to accuse you of being a paragod for indirectly sticking up for them.   *


 Be nice.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Apr 26 2005, 04:10 PM
> * Be nice. *


 I'm always nice.


----------



## Margaritaville (Apr 27, 2005)

rescuecapt,

I concur and yes you are always nice! 

For further reference it is "Paragod Ma'm" (LOL).


----------



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

I like being a paramaniac myself.

Paragods are annoying even to me. 

I just do my job, if you help, great...if you are a hinderance, you may get a look...If you are downright stupid, then you may get a little more than that. But to be Meglomaniacal for no reason is shear hubris.


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 17 2005, 01:23 PM
> * I like being a paramaniac myself.
> 
> Paragods are annoying even to me.
> ...


 Well put


----------



## daemonicusxx (May 19, 2005)

I'll tell you what, let's look at it from the Paramedics POV. I'm a paramedic, just got off the phone with my paramedic partner. he is the biggest paragod i know, and im sure he competes with the best of them. had an arguement and we both got mad on the phone. not the meat of this post, just had perfect timing. 
     i understand what you are talking about. i think i know what brings it out in "them" i can certainly attest to it. there is a girl at our work, she is a Basic, has completed about 1/4 of the medic course. had to drop out for "unknown" reasons. she still thinks that she can question everything i do. she also thinks she knows everything there is to know about everything. you wanna hear the stories? if i felt like typing a novel, i could put them in here, but my typing sucks, im not perfect and im not afraid to admit it. the fact of the matter is, she doesnt know jack, in my honest opinion. my point? if you get stupid, and try to pretend that you are all knowing, the halo goes back on.
     (most) paramedics are easy to get along with. when you first meet them, and when you work with them, treat them with kid gloves. make very suttle suggestions about patient care. its really not what you say to a paramedic, its how you say it. i can understand you guys though. my partner is really starting to get on my nerves, he not only thinks he knows more about medicine than an MD, he thinks he knows everything there is to know about everything. A/C, mechanical stuff on the medic, Financial stuff, Relationship stuff. you name it and he's an expert in that field. (i was being sarcastic) 
    Just had to vent there for a minuite. thanks for listening (reading) i may be a paramedic, but what happens when i really need my basic skills. im never afraid to ask for help.


----------



## ECC (May 19, 2005)

He very may well know more than an MD. That title does not confer demigogue status either.


----------



## rescuejew (May 22, 2005)

I agree with most of the points on the original post, but we will never be considered professionals because we arent professionals.  We are lumped into the PARA-professional category, along with support staff like EKG techs and nursing aides.  Plus, people will never stop looking at us like we kin to Rain Man, in my opinion certain ones of us dont stop treating people like crap.  Our system is only as strong as our sh*ttiest paramedic...we have to weed out those who dont know what they're doing to advance our systems...I would rather have a paragod than a medic who thinks cardioversion and defib are the same thing.


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@May 22 2005, 12:45 AM
> * Plus, people will never stop looking at us like we kin to Rain Man *


 when we know the folks in dunkin-donuts on a first-name basis, we sort of end up in that catagory....


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@May 21 2005, 11:45 PM
> * ...I would rather have a paragod than a medic who thinks cardioversion and defib are the same thing... *


 They are different?


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Mar 31, 2006)

toit again


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 31, 2006)

No comment


----------



## Stevo (Mar 31, 2006)

iirc, when i entered into ems, there were only 6 paramedics in Vermont

there was no als intercept

the evolution that followed included us all being educated to the benifits of als, and people whom can do als 

i don't care what level you are in this biz, if you can't come across to those around you (especially the patient) as being a necessary component in the continuity of care, then you've hobbled yourself as well as the entire system


~S~


----------



## CaptainPanic (Apr 2, 2006)

who dug this thread from the grave?? I havent even heard from SHP in a long time, last I heard he was attempting to run his own EMS forum...

CP


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 2, 2006)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> who dug this thread from the grave??
> CP


 
SHP himself did.



> 03-31-2006 02:12 PMshorthairedpunktoit again


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 3, 2006)

He does... he posts to himself. He has 2 posts in last 5 months or so.. from himself... 
R/R 911


----------

